# Elgin clean up



## Local 13 (Nov 14, 2015)

This has been in my shed for years. 
I think it's late 30s, but I'm not sure. The Elgin part I'm sure of. 
Maybe someone can help me out on more specifics? 
I'm gonna try the WD4-0000 paint clean up on this one.
I'm also looking for a chain guard for this one if anyone can help?


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Nov 15, 2015)

Looks to be a 40-41 Murray built Elgin, by the bent seat post. Here's a photo with the correct chain guard , but there might be other options as well. Nice bike, I like these frames & the front fender over the fork is pretty unique too. Good luck with it.


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 15, 2015)

After hours of scrubbing and polishing, this is what I uncovered for the front. 




Thanks Mike for the information.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 15, 2015)

It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 28, 2015)

*The maiden voyage.*

First ride. 
About 8 miles. 
No issues. 
Still a little cosmetic work to do.
Chain guard. Cleaner bell. Etc. 












I hope to ride this one on the 6th in Long Beach.


----------

